# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  من سيارات  2010

## مدحت



----------


## زهره التوليب

بتخوف :Eh S(2): 
شكرا مدحت

----------


## ابن الاردن

يا حبيبي
مشكور على الموضوع اخ مدحت

----------


## tears

مين دليلكم بالسيارات انتو؟ من وين بتجيبو المعلومات هاي؟


ممكن المصدر ؟

----------


## مدحت

> مين دليلكم بالسيارات انتو؟ من وين بتجيبو المعلومات هاي؟
> 
> 
> ممكن المصدر ؟



مرحبا   اخي  كيف   الحال


انا  مش   عارف   ليش   هالاسلوب   بالحكي   كانك   تتهمني   بالكذب  
معلش   اخي   من   حقك   تتاكد    بس   بدي   اياك   تعرف   انا   احنا   ما   بنعرف   هالتقنية   بالرسم   على   شان   نرسم   يعني   انا   الحكي   مش    جايبو   من   عندي 
وعفوا
انت   عندك   خبرة   في   المواضيع   هاي  
و المفروض    انك    لما   شفت    العام  2010
عرفت   انه   هاي    السيارات    مستقبلية
وانه   الشركات   بتساوي   مجسمات   على   شان   تكون   عندها   نية   في    صناعتها
وخلال   الاعوام   القادمة   بتشوف    هيه    الافضل   
وانا    ما    حطيت    تفاصيل   لانه  ما   انا   ما   متاكد   من   مدى    مصداقية
التفاصيل    اصلا
ويارت   مش    كل   مرة   لما   ينزل   موضوع   ما   تسدق   حدى   وتنزل   فيه   بهالطريقة
ومشكور
وهي   الروابط

http://www.gminsidenews.com/naias/re...a/cobalt.shtml

http://automedia.ru/news/foto/

رقم  1629

والارقام التانية  انسيتها  يا  اخي  ازا  بتحب   دور   وبتلاقيها  وفي   اربط  بدخلك   عليهن   على   طول   بس  انا    مش   متاكد   من   مدى   مصداقية  الرابط    الاخير
ولكن   تفضل  اخي


http://forums.graaam.com/attachments/98/3473d1190182234

----------


## tears

> مرحبا   اخي  كيف   الحال
> 
> 
> انا  مش   عارف   ليش   هالاسلوب   بالحكي   كانك   تتهمني   بالكذب  
> معلش   اخي   من   حقك   تتاكد    بس   بدي   اياك   تعرف   انا   احنا   ما   بنعرف   هالتقنية   بالرسم   على   شان   نرسم   يعني   انا   الحكي   مش    جايبو   من   عندي 
> وعفوا
> انت   عندك   خبرة   في   المواضيع   هاي  
> و المفروض    انك    لما   شفت    العام  2010
> عرفت   انه   هاي    السيارات    مستقبلية
> ...




 يازلمة انا مش بنيتي اي عداء  لا والله 

 بس المعلومات هاي خطاء  وانا زي ما حكيت اول مافي شركة بتكشف تصميم سياراتها الجديدة قبل ما تنزلها بالأسواق  فكيف صارو هذول 2010 !!!  واروابط الي اعطتني ايها بتحكي عن الشفر انها نزلت ب 2005  فيكف 2010 ؟؟؟



 وهلا بدي اورجيك  بي ام الفئة الخامسة للعام 2010 وهي السيارة راح تنزل ب 2010 اكيد  وشوف انت كيف بيغطو ملامحها بجلد اسود 






 وهاي مرسيدس الفئة اي لعام 2010









 انا موقصدي اي اشي  بس انا مابطيق اشوف معلومات خطأ عن السيارات   وتقبلوا مروري

----------


## مدحت

اخي   مشكور   بس   بصراحة   انا  هلا   مو   عارف   ايش   انت   عايز   بالتحديد
وان   بالخدمة   اخ((قيس)) على   ما   اعتقد
وبصراحة   زبط   معلومتك   عن   تنزيل    السيارات   لا   بينزلو   سيارت   على   شان   يشوفو   ردود   الناس   على   السيارة   ويقيسو   مدى   الطلب   قبل   التنزيل   ويحددوا    مدى   قبول   السوق
على   شان   يحددوا   كمية   العرض
وانا   اسف   ازا   فهمت   انو   قصدي   انك   بتخرب   لا   بالعكس    انا    موافق    على    كل   شيء 
بدك   ترد    عليه    بكل    صدر    رحب  
بس   بيني   وبينك   طريقة   ردك   بينتلي   انك   شوي   عم   بتكزبني   وانا   كمان   لعاد    فهمت   غلط
على   كل   اعذرني   اخي   لعاد :SnipeR (62):

----------


## tears

> اخي   مشكور   بس   بصراحة   انا  هلا   مو   عارف   ايش   انت   عايز   بالتحديد
> وان   بالخدمة   اخ((قيس)) على   ما   اعتقد
> وبصراحة   زبط   معلومتك   عن   تنزيل    السيارات   لا   بينزلو   سيارت   على   شان   يشوفو   ردود   الناس   على   السيارة   ويقيسو   مدى   الطلب   قبل   التنزيل   ويحددوا    مدى   قبول   السوق





ياسيدي اذا مقتنع هيك فما بقدر اقلك اشي  هذا رأيك الخاص :Db465236ff:  وفعلا كلامك صحيح علشان هيك شفنا متل السيارات المعروضة موجودة بالسوق عنا  :Db465236ff: 

بدي اريحك مني وما ادخل على مواضيع السيارت بالمرة  :Icon31:

----------


## مدحت

> ياسيدي اذا مقتنع هيك فما بقدر اقلك اشي  هذا رأيك الخاص وفعلا كلامك صحيح علشان هيك شفنا متل السيارات المعروضة موجودة بالسوق عنا 
> 
> بدي اريحك مني وما ادخل على مواضيع السيارت بالمرة


له  ليش   الله يسامحك   انا   بالعكس   بنبسط   بوجودك   هون   وعندك   خبرة
بشرفني    دخولك    هون
بس   انت    الله    يصلحك   ما    راضي   تقتنع    وكمان    على    راحتك


وبالنسبة   للسيارات    المعروضة
انت   كمان    لا   تنسى   انو   السيارات   اول   شي   بتنزل   كونسيبت 
وانت   عارف   ايش    يعني :Db465236ff:

----------


## tears

> له  ليش   الله يسامحك   انا   بالعكس   بنبسط   بوجودك   هون   وعندك   خبرة
> بشرفني    دخولك    هون
> بس   انت    الله    يصلحك   ما    راضي   تقتنع    وكمان    على    راحتك
> 
> 
> وبالنسبة   للسيارات    المعروضة
> انت   كمان    لا   تنسى   انو   السيارات   اول   شي   بتنزل   كونسيبت 
> وانت   عارف   ايش    يعني


 في فرق بين الكونسيبت  والموديلات الجديدة انت لو تنتبه على الكونسيبت بتلاقيها خيالية  

انا بددي اهديك موقع مهمته التجسس على الموديلات الجديدة للسيارات والي راح تنزل بالأعوام القادمة 

http://carsspyphotos.com/

والكونسيت هي عبارة عن سيارة بتجسد مفهوم جديد يعني بتشتغ على الكهرباء بتسوق لحالها بتطير  اشياء مش موجودة بالسيارات

----------


## مدحت

> في فرق بين الكونسيبت  والموديلات الجديدة انت لو تنتبه على الكونسيبت بتلاقيها خيالية  
> 
> انا بددي اهديك موقع مهمته التجسس على الموديلات الجديدة للسيارات والي راح تنزل بالأعوام القادمة 
> 
> http://carsspyphotos.com/
> 
> والكونسيت هي عبارة عن سيارة بتجسد مفهوم جديد يعني بتشتغ على الكهرباء بتسوق لحالها بتطير  اشياء مش موجودة بالسيارات


بعرف   انها  خيالية   وانا   حكتلك   اني   ما   حطيت   تفاصيل   لاني   مش   واثق   انها   اكيدة    وانا   حكتلك   انو   الشركات   بتحلم    بالسيارات   هاي    انها    تصنعها
اكيد   والسيارات   المعدلة   ما   بتنعد    من    الكونسيبت
ومفهموم    كونسيبت   بيطلقوه    على   السيارت   اللي   الخاصة   كمان   صح   ولا   لا   
متلا   سيارة   ما  انصنع   منها   غير   عدد   قليل   جدا   
وبصراحة   الموقع   بعرفه :Db465236ff: 
ومشكور   على   مرورك

----------


## تيتو

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

يعطيك العايه مدحت على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
الفكترا اقوى منهم كلهم  :SnipeR (19): 
[/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

